# Decatur, GA - ID 37972 5yr M B&T Blanket



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

What a pretty face! 


























Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Decatur, GA | ID37972_Cage 307.

ID 37972
Pen 307

This big guy is a German Shepherd. He is about 5 years old. He is exceptionally sweet with people. He is getting along with the dogs he is sharing a kennel with. He is definitely the alpha of the group. He appears to be well cared for but so far no one has come looking for him. 
Intake date: 11/04/2010

Lost and stray animals are held at Dekalb Animal Services for five (5) business days in order to give their owners a chance to reclaim them. After that time period, adoptable animals are held as long as space allows. 

Jamie Martinez
Animal Adoption/Rescue Coordinator
DeKalb Animal Services and Enforcement
845 Camp Road
Decatur, Georgia 30032
kennel: (404) 294-3088
direct: (404) 294-2165
fax: (404) 294-2947
[email protected]
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA423.html
Find DeKalb County Animal Services on Facebook!


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Posted on our club page.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh my gosh!!! He is beautiful!! What is going on in Decatur?? He is the third shep from there that I gave seen in the last week or so.


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

Unfortunately, GSD's and high mixes are a dime a dozen in Georgia. Dekalb gets them in almost every week!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

gorgeous head!


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

Adopted!!!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

newlygreek said:


> Adopted!!!


It's been a good week for GSD's in GA it seems!


----------

